# Bali Hai on Kauai



## Dori (Jun 27, 2013)

We are booked into Bali Hai in Mid-September. This will be our first trip to Hawaii and we are so excited to visit one of the places on our Bucket List. I would love to hear comments about the resort, and suggestions on what to see and do while we are there. 

We are still waiting for airfares to drop.

Thanks!

Dori


----------



## CO skier (Jun 27, 2013)

If it is the Wyndham Bali Hai in Princeville, there is major construction there until September.  You may be cutting it close and either be some of the first guests to enjoy the new clubhouse and pool area, or some of the last to miss out.  If this is where you will be staying, you may want to call the resort and see how the construction schedule is going.

We just returned from 3 days in Lihue and 4 days in Princeville.  Lihue was noticeably dryer than Princeville, where there were a number of showers each day (it is located on the rainy side of Kauai).  Most were just light showers, and none lasted more than 1/2 hour or so, just be prepared with rain gear.

In the Princeville area there is a lighthouse that is an interesting 1-2 hour visit and the town of Hanalei and Hanalei Bay.  A catamaran snorkel tour of the Napali coast is a great way to spend a day.  I think some depart from Hanalei, but most depart from Port Allen on the West side of Kauai (about a 2 hour drive from Princeville).  Also on the West side is the drive to Waimea Canyon; it is a spectacular view and not to be missed.  Plan to be there around sunset, if you can.  In between in Lihue, there are some kayak tours that are about 5 hours long where you can learn about the Kauai flora and fauna.

Here is a thread that helped me save some money on the car rental for Kauai.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188853


----------



## Dori (Jun 27, 2013)

If the pool construction is still going on, is there another pool that we will be able to use? I'd really hate to go all the way to Hawaii and not be able to swim in the pool.

I'd love to do the snorkeling trip, but I am wondering if they have prescriptive lens masks. We did a snorkling trip in Roatan two winters ago. The owner of the catamaran had terrible eyesight like me and she kindly lent me her mask. I was so thrilled to be able to actually see underwater!

Dori


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 27, 2013)

Dori said:


> If the pool construction is still going on, is there another pool that we will be able to use? . . .


I believe the older pool at Bali Hai remains open.  If it is too crowded, you can drive to nearby Ka'Eo Kai and use the pools there.
. . . 


Dori said:


> . . . I am wondering if they have prescriptive lens masks. . . .


You might check Snorkel Bob's web site or call them; I haven't looked in several years.  I'm far sighted (need strong positive diopters).   My experience is that most places with prescriptive masks for rent only have negative diopter (near sighted) masks.  The one time I was able to rent a mask with a positive diopter correction, it was like a bi-focal lower section.  The masked leaked a bit, so it was difficult to see much.  For many years I've owned a prescription mask. My newer one has bi-focal lenses.  Compared to the cost of going to a place like Hawaii, it doesn't cost that much.  We go every year.  If you will rarely use it, it might be a waste of money.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 27, 2013)

Dori said:


> If the pool construction is still going on, is there another pool that we will be able to use? I'd really hate to go all the way to Hawaii and not be able to swim in the pool.
> 
> I'd love to do the snorkeling trip, but I am wondering if they have prescriptive lens masks. We did a snorkling trip in Roatan two winters ago. The owner of the catamaran had terrible eyesight like me and she kindly lent me her mask. I was so thrilled to be able to actually see underwater!
> 
> Dori



There is another, smaller pool onsite at Bali Hai.  At this time, at least, there are reciprocal pool privileges at the other nearby Wyndham resorts -- Makai, Ka Eo Kai and Shearwater -- to go pool hopping; none of them are particularly lavish.  The Ka Eo Kai pool is smallish, but it has a nice view of the golf course and the ocean beyond.

As your trip approaches, you could call some of the trip operators to see if they have prescription lens masks.  My daughter just wore the mask over her glasses.


----------



## tfalk (Jun 28, 2013)

CO skier said:


> The Ka Eo Kai pool is smallish, but it has a nice view of the golf course and the ocean beyond.



Actually KaEoKai has 2 pools... the bigger pool is behind the clubhouse, there is also a smaller pool between 10B, 13B, etc...  It's also usually deserted.  Haven't seen it in 2 years but we'll be there next weekend.  The smaller pool tends to have less people because it 'looks' dirty - it used to be a black bottom, they painted it blue but some of paint always comes off making the bottom look dirty.  Personally, I think they should have left the bottom black...

As mentioned above, you can go to any of the pools at any of the Wyndham resorts in Princeville.  I'm glad to hear they are finally building the second pool for Bali Hai, they really need it...


----------



## dsyrcle (Jun 29, 2013)

*try soft contact lenses*

Dori,

Another option for clear vision while snorkeling is to wear soft contact lenses under a regular mask. These are relatively inexpensive and are comfortable to wear. The advantage is that you will have clear vision walking on the beach or sitting in the boat without having to wear the prescription dive mask or switching back to glasses.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2013)

Dori, buying your own prescription mask isn't very expensive, and if you carry your own, you'll be able to enjoy snorkeling when and wherever the opportunity shows up.  

This is where I got my gear, that now packs in my suitcase whenever I'm headed to a place where snorkeling may happen:  http://www.snorkel-mart.com/master.cfm?CategoryID=28.  After you arrive, leave it in the trunk of the rental car, and you're ready to go!  (I got the Spirit 2 model, as a kit with fins and snorkel to match.)

As for things to do on Kauai, check out the Smith Family Luau.  It's a great experience, with pretty good food, and a really nice Hawaiian cultural Hula show afterwards.  Worth it, for sure.  They also offer Fern Grotto river trips - as part of the package, it'll be better than doing only that.  http://www.smithskauai.com

The Captain Andy's company offers the snorkel trips mentioned above, but if that's not an option, their Napali Coast Sunset Dinner Cruise is a fantastic experience.  We've done it several times on a few different boats, and now prefer to pay the few dollars extra to go on the Southern Star, a larger, more comfortable boat. Highly recommended. www.Napali.com

There are lots of food choices on the island, and others will know better who has the best food at the north end of things.  We do enjoy the Ono fish and chips lunch at Kalypso in Hanalei.  It's a bar atmosphere, but the food is pretty tasty, and the beer is very cold.  http://kalypsokauai.com

Too much to put in one post.  Have fun with the research, and enjoy every minute of your trip!

Dave


----------



## Dori (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to you all for your excellent advice. I am going to check out these valuable websites. We are getting excited as the time approaches, but I'm getting antsy about those airfares. I'll keep checking every day.

Dori


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm watching Kauai airfares too. I'm leaving on Thanksgiving and so far
It's about $300 each more than we usually pay. I usually have my flights 
Booked by know so I know what you mean about being antsy.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 30, 2013)

The cheapest I saw for airfare was $530 round trip from Vegas.  It was temping for us since it was only a 6 hour drive and would have resulted in us saving over $1100 for 3 people.  


--
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 30, 2013)

Are you checking Hawaiian, they have a sale on ending soon, mostly mid week best fares when I checked out of San Diego.

Booking Period: Jun 25 – Jul 1, 2013
Travel Period: Aug 20 – Nov 20, 2013


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 8, 2013)

I am currently staying at the Wyndham Shearwater, but I drove through Bali Hai today. The construction is still in full swing, and they say it will be completed in September. I will do an owner's update there tomorrow.

Here is a suggestion for you as something to do while at Bali Hai. Drive to the St. Regis Hotel. They will valet park your car for free, and you just have to tip the valet driver. It is beautiful and has access to the beach. We had the best buffet there that I have ever had. It is in the $50-$60 range, but you can eat and eat and eat... some of the best food and take a doggy bag back with you. Justin and Jim are both great waiters.

When you get off the plane in Lihue, drive straight to the Wal-Mart for staples. Up the road a bit is a Safeway for food that you didn't get at Wal-Mart. Finally, there is a health food store in the same shopping center as the Safeway, if you like that type of produce and supplies.

I mentioned the owner's update earlier. Even though my wife is very much against them, it was her idea to attend one. The benefits far out way the time spent. For owners, it is guaranteed to be no more than 45 minutes. For non-owners, it can be 90 minutes or more. Attending a sales meeting gets you a $50-$75 gift card plus an Aloha card which gets you 20-30% off on many tours, etc. You will get a tour presentation in the morning after you arrive with the opportunity to spend lots of money in Kauai. There are 4 of us and the saving do add up.

Have a great time in Kauai. I love it.

Jim


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 10, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> I am currently staying at the Wyndham Shearwater, but I drove through Bali Hai today. The construction is still in full swing, and they say it will be completed in September. I will do an owner's update there tomorrow.
> 
> Here is a suggestion for you as something to do while at Bali Hai. Drive to the St. Regis Hotel. They will valet park your car for free, and you just have to tip the valet driver. It is beautiful and has access to the beach. We had the best buffet there that I have ever had. It is in the $50-$60 range, but you can eat and eat and eat... some of the best food and take a doggy bag back with you. Justin and Jim are both great waiters.
> 
> ...



Off to the St Regis for cocktails, appetizers  and hopefully, another stunning sunset!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you interested in a high difficulty but super high reward hike??  Then you should try the trail at the end of  the road. It is the Kalalau trail . A perfect 1/2 day hike. 2 miles in and 2 miles out. BUT the first 1/2 miles is really tough. Uphill and lots of uneven ground / rocks.  After that it is pretty straight forward and at the end you can elect to go another 1.5 miles up to a waterfall  But if you  choose that option be sure to bring supplies like a lunch and more water than you brought for the main hike. 

PS as westin princeville guests,  we were able to use the St Regis beach  what a great beach!! great pool and beach and wonderful service. There is public access but you then don't get to sit in the lawn chairs right on the beach. 

Have a great time


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 10, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Are you interested in a high difficulty but super high reward hike??  Then you should try the trail at the end of  the road. It is the Kalalau trail . A perfect 1/2 day hike. 2 miles in and 2 miles out. BUT the first 1/2 miles is really tough. Uphill and lots of uneven ground / rocks.  After that it is pretty straight forward and at the end you can elect to go another 1.5 miles up to a waterfall  But if you  choose that option be sure to bring supplies like a lunch and more water than you brought for the main hike.
> 
> PS as westin princeville guests,  we were able to use the St Regis beach  what a great beach!! great pool and beach and wonderful service. There is public access but you then don't get to sit in the lawn chairs right on the beach.
> 
> Have a great time



You are correct Bill- high degree of difficulty/risk but out of this world vistas. I was at Kee Beach today and talked to a number of folk coming of the trail. Those who had some basis of comparison said the trial is in good condition.
If should be noted that to go beyond Hanakapiai beach will need to have secured a trail permit in advance. As Bill's comments suggest, the degree of difficulty increases significantly after that point. Hikers should have solid footwear and other hiking gear for their protection. Flip-flops and 15 year old Tevas won't cut it(true stories).

Nice evening at the SR tonight, Bill, I believe the pool is not available to  those not guests of the hotel.


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 10, 2013)

We have used Napali Catamaran for a Napali Coast Tour. They have a small boat so the number of people are small, which we found nice. They leave out of Hanalei Bay so your tour of the coast starts much sooner. If the waves are calm they can also go into sea caves.

We have also enjoyed the Ziplining at Princeville Ranch.  I have a healthy respect for heights but had no problems after the first line.  It is one of my favorite activities on the North Shore.  Their zip and dip tour does several lines then has lunch by a small waterhole where we swam while they prepared the meal.

As mentioned the Kalalau Trail, by Ke'e Beach is not an easy trail for the first half mile. But If you are up to it do at least that much. You will not be disappointed.  The view looking up the coast is stunning. Then you can decide if you want to continue.  - The trail is easier after that point.  If you hike to the beach just remember it is not a swimming beach. - When we took the Napali boat tour they said it was not unusual for them to pick up people who went for a swim and then could not get back to shore.  

We have also continued the hiked to the falls. At the time I was very overweight so the hiking back was hard for me (but not my husband.)  We loved the hike and found it to be the hike with the biggest payoff scenery wise. Start early, and take more water than you think you will need, and bring a lunch so you can spend some time wading or swimming at the falls.  But pay close attention to the trail on the way to the falls on the way to the falls.   Seems like you could not get lost hiking out of a valley, but you can, so watch for the trail markers so you don't end up wandering on the side of the river on the way back.

Best place for sunset views in Princeville is the beach by St Regis. Take your camera and enjoy.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 10, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Are you interested in a high difficulty but super high reward hike??  Then you should try the trail at the end of  the road. It is the Kalalau trail . A perfect 1/2 day hike. 2 miles in and 2 miles out. BUT the first 1/2 miles is really tough. Uphill and lots of uneven ground / rocks.  After that it is pretty straight forward and at the end you can elect to go another 1.5 miles up to a waterfall  But if you  choose that option be sure to bring supplies like a lunch and more water than you brought for the main hike.
> 
> PS as westin princeville guests,  we were able to use the St Regis beach  what a great beach!! great pool and beach and wonderful service. There is public access but you then don't get to sit in the lawn chairs right on the beach.
> 
> Have a great time


The difficulty of the trail depends very much on the condition of the trail, and the condition of the trail varies with the weather.  I have done the hike past the beach and up to the falls twice.  No particular technical expertise is needed when conditions are good.  When the trail is wet or muddy, some of the steep portions can be quite slippery and decent footing can be a challenge.

While it is not necessarily difficult, it certainly will be strenuous.  You gain and lose a significant amount of elevation - IIRC between the trail and Hanakapiai beach you climb to about 1500 feet elevation quickly, after which you descend close to sea level then climb again before making a second descent to the beach.  

The trail from the beach to the falls is more primitive, but again not exceptionally difficult. 

Do not underestimate the amount of water you will need to n the trail, particularly if the weather is hot.  On my first hike, which occurred during a Kona weather condition (tropical heat and little wind), I brought along four liters of water and consumed three liters before reaching the falls (and could easily have consumed all four).  On the entire return trip I was battling heat fatigue - to the point where at every stream crossing I would totally immerse myself in the water for fifteen to twenty minutes to cool my core.  Finally, I realized that I simply had to get some water, I refilled my water bottles at a spot where the trail crossed a very small stream coming down a steep hillside. I figured that was my best bet at getting some uncontaminated water.

Our second trip I packed eight liters and consumed 7. It was a bit cooler that day, with the trade winds blowing. I ended up giving the bottle to a couple of hikers who didn't bring along enough of their own.


----------



## Dori (Jul 10, 2013)

That hike seems a bit much for me, although I am not overweight or particularly out of shape. I am just not a good hiker. I'm sure we will find lots to do, thanks to the wonderful tuggers here.

Dori


----------



## tfalk (Jul 10, 2013)

At KaEoKai now, a couple of observations.... we're in one of the renovated phase iii units, nicer than I expected.  Disappointed to see how many units still have not been done yet.  We stayed in 24A 4 years ago and it was pretty sad shape and it doesn't look like anything has been done to it, at least from outside appearances.  Best guess is yhat units 25-30 have been completed but the rest of phase iii lookslike they have not been done yet.  The complex looks cleaner and the vegetation has been trimmed back quite a bit.  At some point since we were here 4 years ago, they must have redone the main pool since it has what appears to be a vinyl type bottom instead of the pebble/sand bottom.  I'll check the smaller pool in the next couple of days.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 10, 2013)

Dori said:


> That hike seems a bit much for me, although I am not overweight or particularly out of shape. I am just not a good hiker. I'm sure we will find lots to do, thanks to the wonderful tuggers here.
> 
> Dori


My wife is also not a good hiker; very little ability to balance on her toes and has had some ankle injuries.  She did the hike to the waterfall and back - in good trail conditions - without much difficulty.  There were a few places where she needed to proceed carefully.  

Even if you decide it's too much and you decide to turn back part way in, it's still a wonderful hike for as far as you go. Immediately after you start on the trail you get spectacular views of the ocean and of Ke'e.  

If trail conditions are good, I would very much encourage you to go at least part way in; it's still a wonderful hike.  Even if conditions are marginal, just go as far as you feel comfortable.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 11, 2013)

*Owner's Update & Na Pali Coast*

The owner's update at Bali Hai Villas was over in less than 30 minutes. The sales persons there are the best that I have encountered. The sales person, Mahana said that he had not seen an owner with as many points as I have in a long time. I don't think that he ever has, since he was relatively new at Wyndham sales. He concluded very quickly that there was nothing that he could offer me.

I will be taking a 4 hour cruise along the Na Pali Coast tomorrow and expect to hike the Kalalau Trail the next day. The last time that I was here I only had a limited amount of time to hike starting after 5:00 pm. I made it in to the 1/2 mile mark and then returned. This time I will start early in the morning and hope to go about 4 miles before returning. I will try to heed some of the warnings about having enough water. It is very windy here right now so I expect to remain fairly cool.

Jim


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 11, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My wife is also not a good hiker; very little ability to balance on her toes and has had some ankle injuries.  She did the hike to the waterfall and back - in good trail conditions - without much difficulty.  There were a few places where she needed to proceed carefully.
> 
> Even if you decide it's too much and you decide to turn back part way in, it's still a wonderful hike for as far as you go. Immediately after you start on the trail you get spectacular views of the ocean and of Ke'e.
> 
> If trail conditions are good, I would very much encourage you to go at least part way in; it's still a wonderful hike.  Even if conditions are marginal, just go as far as you feel comfortable.



I would also encourage the use of a light walking stick (or two) for balance and weight distribution.  If you do not bring your own, then there are walking sticks at the bottom of the trail - choose the bamboo ones if possible (lighter).


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 16, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My wife is also not a good hiker; very little ability to balance on her toes and has had some ankle injuries.  She did the hike to the waterfall and back - in good trail conditions - without much difficulty.  There were a few places where she needed to proceed carefully.
> 
> Even if you decide it's too much and you decide to turn back part way in, it's still a wonderful hike for as far as you go. Immediately after you start on the trail you get spectacular views of the ocean and of Ke'e.
> 
> If trail conditions are good, I would very much encourage you to go at least part way in; it's still a wonderful hike.  Even if conditions are marginal, just go as far as you feel comfortable.



Did the first segment of the trail today, from Kee Beach to Hanakapiai Beach. Overall, it was as dry as I can remember. We were able to swim at the beach today as conditions were good. We did not slide up to the falls as it appeared there was little water  coming  off the mountain


----------

